# Permissions für die Domains/Awstats



## zelium (29. Juli 2004)

Hallo, ich weiss nicht recht ob dieses Thema hier rein passt aber sonst habe ich keine Thematik gefunden die mir passen würde.
Folgendes Problem: ich habe eine Homepage die bei 1&1 gehostet wird. Für diese habe ich dann auch die Statistiken angelegt. Nun brauche ich für eine der Domains die Log-files die auf einem anderen Teil des Servers liegen, sprich unter einer anderen Domain. Mit hilfe von PuTTY habe ich versucht die Statistiken zu aktualisieren. Es scheitert daran, dass ich die Fehlermeldung kriege: awstat.conf ist nicht richtig konfiguriert oder ich habe keine rechte um auf den Ordner /logs/access.log zuzugreifen. Es ist todsicher richtig konfiguriert und das einzige was mir sorgen macht sind diese Rechte. Ich habe versucht (ein mal sogar erfolgreich ) die rechte für /logs/ auf 777 zu setzen aber es hat nichts geholfen  

Daher hätte ich eine Frage: ist es überhaupt (prinzipiell) möglich mittels eines Shellzugangs auf die Ordner von ausserhalb zuzugreifen ohne irgendwelche permissions setzten zu müssen (username und psswrd)?


----------



## zelium (5. August 2004)

Keine Idee? Soll ich mich einem anderen Forum begeben?


----------

